# Trying to date wooden rimmed DPH Mfg Co. Bike



## Black Sheep (Jul 21, 2013)

I am trying to date this bike. I have been collecting bikes for a couple of years and finally landed my first wooden rimmed bike. Now I am trying to date  it. The photos will speak for them selves so any help would great!

It is tagged "Blue Ribbon" with a wrap around head badge. Still has original painted decal on it as well. The wooden rims and tire are a 28's. The tire on the bike is a "Diamond Squeegee Tires". The seat is not original as I added it on...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 21, 2013)

Appears to be 1934.

http://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_results.cgi?comp=howiebik&framed=0&part=CatAntqBike-H-101a&..


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 21, 2013)

Very unique head badge and the graphic is wonderful......!

I'd say earlier, early 20's....?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah. The rear hub looks like a New Departure Model A.
The later models are in the 1934 catalog.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 21, 2013)

The 1934 bikes by D.P.Harris would have all came with metal clad rims and a model C or D rear hub. Also the head badge is much earlier, I would agree with early 20's. Very cool bike, I would love to have it.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 21, 2013)

This is the circa 1930 version of your bike.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 21, 2013)

Will you be making it into a rider or selling it?


----------



## Black Sheep (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the responses and tips so far.  If you guys have any more I would be more than grateful to hear of them.

I would like to make it into a rider but it will take me a little while to get it done. A hectic job, 3 wonderful kids and wonderful wife keep me wicked busy.

Keep the wheels moving!


----------



## merlin278 (May 11, 2015)

I know this post is old. I have the same bike. I was wondering if you ever found the age of this bike, and any other info on it.


----------

